# 4 treasures



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade - op.35*

Gimnazija Kranj Symphony Orchestra on Great Christmas Concert 2010 in Cankarjev dom (Gallus Hall). Amazing concert was sold out in a couple of hours. Solo violin: Matjaž Bogataj. Conductor: maestro Nejc Bečan. Concert direction: Primož Zevnik. The audience was thrilled by virtuoso playing and special stage charm and energy. Legendary.

1. The Sea and Sinbad's Ship (Largo e maestoso - Lento - Allegro non troppo - Tranquillo)
2.The Kalendar Prince (Lento - Andantino - Allegro molto - Vivace scherzando - Moderato assai - Allegro molto ed animato)
3.The Young Prince and The Young Princess (Andantino quasi allegretto - Pochissimo più mosso - Come prima - Pochissimo più animato)
4.Festival At Baghdad. The Sea. The Ship Breaks against a Cliff Surmounted by a Bronze Horseman. (Allegro molto - Lento - Vivo - Allegro non troppo e maestoso - Tempo come I)

Wow! This work is amazing! Very colourfull and exiting.
The presentation is very good, and also the sound. Very fine performance!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Rachmaninov, pianowerken voor 2, 4 en 10 handen*

*Hanna Shybayeva:
Etudes-Tableaux op.33 no. 8 Moderato - in g (1911)
Etudes-Tableaux op.33 no. 7 Allegro con fuoco - in Es (1916-1917)

Mariana Izman:
Oriental sketch - in Bes (1917)
Morceau de fantaisie "Delmo" in g (1899)
Transcriptie van Rimsky-Korsakov's 'The flight of the bumblebee' - in a (1929?)

Nino Gvetadze:
Préludes op.23 nr.6 Andante - in Es
Préludes op.23 nr.7 Allegro - in c

Thomas Beijer:
Moments musicaux op.16 Andante cantabile - in b (1896)

Pieter-Jelle de Boer:
Transcriptie van Pieter-Jelle de Boer voor orgel (2012)
Uit Symfonische Dansen op.45: Non Allegro (1940)

Hanna Shybayeva & Thomas Beijer:
Six Morceaux, op.11: nr. 3 Theme Russe en nr. 6 Slava!

Pieter-Jelle de Boer:
Morceaux de salon op.10 Barcarolle -- in g (1893-1894)

Mariana Izman & Nino Gvetadze:
Suite nr.2, op.17: derde deel (Romance) en vierde deel (Tarantella)

Hanna Shybayeva, Mariana Izman, Nino Gvetadze, Pieter-Jelle de Boer en Thomas Beijer:
Suite nr.1, op.5: derde deel "Tranen" in G klein in een bewerking door Thomas Beijer voor 2 piano's 10 handen
Polka Italienne in een bewerking door Thomas Beijer voor 2 piano's 10 handen*

Several very clever pianists perform Rachmaninov.

Very entertaining! And I hope you can get the essential from the dutch intro abow)


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Brandenburg Concertos*

*Freiburg Baroque Orchestra*

The sound could have been bether, but I stiil reccomend this video. The artists stand and sit sporadously around in a grand hall, and the cameras follow them around, making a fine dramaturgi.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Ravel's Piano Trio in A Minor*

*As part of SummerFest's "Prelude" series, the acclaimed Newbury Trio performs Maurice Ravel's "Piano Trio in A Minor", composed in 1914 and widely regarded as a virtuosic masterpiece for piano, violin and cello. Series: "La Jolla Music Society: SummerFest" [12/2012]*

Beautiful, sensitive and well played trio from these young artists.
The ravel trio has a kind of mystical bubbeling calm, that makes it very enjoyable to listen to

Again it is beautiful girls... I really dont know how to avoid them.. They are dominant in every genre in my collection based on you tube recomendations..


----------

